# What mode is best way to improving shot skill when I use canon 300HS?



## charleslee1984 (Apr 6, 2012)

What mode is best way to improving shot skill when I use canon 300HS?

P mode?


----------



## LuckySe7en (Apr 6, 2012)

I think the best way to improve at anything is to practice.  If you're completely new to photography you might want to start off learning the basics such as composition.  (a lot of newbs seem to skip this part of photography and head straight into editing)

If you want to tinker with the camera itself then you need a camera that will allow you to manually dial in your own settings.  I'm not familiar with the camera you have but if it has an "M" mode, that's probably it


----------



## charleslee1984 (Apr 6, 2012)

LuckySe7en said:


> I think the best way to improve at anything is to practice.  If you're completely new to photography you might want to start off learning the basics such as composition.  (a lot of newbs seem to skip this part of photography and head straight into editing)
> 
> If you want to tinker with the camera itself then you need a camera that will allow you to manually dial in your own settings.  I'm not familiar with the camera you have but if it has an "M" mode, that's probably it



It's a compact camera, so no "M" mode. What kind of Mode could I use? P mode is similar as M for DSLR?


----------



## banderson (Apr 6, 2012)

M mode= Manual mode. I'll take a look at your camera and I'll get back to you.

Edit: Back from taking a look. 

There doesn't seem to be anything comparable to manual mode either. I wish I could have been more help!


----------



## banderson (Apr 6, 2012)

" It only has auto and P mode. You can adjust the exposure, color, and focus modes from P plus a host of pre programmed scenes."


----------



## pgriz (Apr 7, 2012)

charleslee1984 said:


> What mode is best way to improving shot skill when I use canon 300HS?
> 
> P mode?



The answer depends on which skills you are thinking of improving.  Your camera has a limited set of user-accessible controls, so learning the traditional exposure triangle is not really something you can do with your camera.  That said, there are camera independent skills of "seeing", composition, timing, lighting, posing, etc. that you can learn.  At a certain point, if you progress further into photography, you'll want to control more and more of the variables so that your results are closer to your vision.  And that requires a camera and equipment that allows you to control those variables.


----------

